# PNP Query



## Snowflake (Jun 24, 2007)

My partner and I have been looking at immigration for Canada, initially along the skilled worker route, but as this can be a lengthy process we are hoping to apply for the provincial nominee programme as we both qualify for this.

This is where it all starts to get a little fuzzy...How do you find out which companies/agencies will recruit as part of this scheme? Do you just apply for jobs and hope they offer it to you?

Also, does anyone know how long you'd then have to stay with that company eg, if after a few years you decided you'd like to move to another area, what are the rules regarding this?

Sorry if these queries seem a little stupid but the CIC website isn't massively clear where PNP is concerned other than telling you what is it - not how it works exactly.


----------



## Beci Pope (May 3, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi there, did you get any responses to your post, we have been wondering about the same sort of things, have posted about our situation and haven't had any replies as yet, anyway, i have copied over some info i got from another site which maybe helpful 

"Ok we opted for the work permit. Both hubby and I qualified plumber/heating engineers but you only need one so we applied for via hubby's name because he had more years experience.

You need to decide who is more needed here in Canada, you or hubby. you can check on the CIC website and check who is on the NOC list, perhaps you both so you would be able to apply in the name of whoever got the job offer first! CIC is the Canadian Immigration site and is great for info. 

You need to find a job jobbank is the best one I have found and use it all the time but yes there are others such as workopolis.

Once you have someone willing to give you or hubby a job you ask the company to apply for LMO (labour Market Opinion) from the HRSDC (Human Resourse of Canada) Their website is also a place to have a look around. You will be able to easily google for the site addresses.

Once the prospective employer has the approval back you can then turn up at the airport/customs in canada with your work permit application and document checklist, $150 per permit and bobs your uncle LOL

Ok, some folks dont just turn up at the airport (but many do like me) and apply for their permits via London uk but I feel that its a waste of time and money because they will tell you that they do not decide whether or not you get into Canada, the decission is made at the airport so I just cut the middle man and the money and came. I was in the door within 1/2 hour.

Just to clarify, you all need seperate work permits but only one person has to have the job offer."

Ontario also has PNP running now, there is a website but i cannot remember the details at the mo, anyway hope there is some info that was useful for you

Regards 

Beci


----------

